# Rocky's progress towards Marty's event



## GN_Rocky (Jan 6, 2008)

Well I think I'm making some progress now toward getting ready for Marty's get together. 
Reservations made and confirmed just South of Omaha ( Cat Friendly place ) a couple days ago, and the sorting, pricing, packing stuff I'm bringin' to sell has started. OOther than non-related events ( birthdays, taking family to doctor/hospitals ) I think my train to bring and run is now on a clear track. I thought that the Aristo 5480 (2 A ) wireless receiver would be enough to power my mighty P-2. Wrong !!! So now I've tore open one of my older 10 Amp receivers minus the fan and programed it to one of my better hand helds, It works fine and 2523 has plenty juice now in 'er to burn the hair off a possum







I completed the retro fit of my battery car last night, but tonight I've had to swap out the 5480 receiver for the older 10a equipment. The tender has been rewired and a new Pheniox installed, so all I have to do is secure the speaker and button it up. I can't figure out what was up with that orange receiver ??? I could only get so much out of it and when I let go of pushing the thottle up button, the voltage would slowly ramp down. Junk !!!







So I should have the tender ready before tomorrow night and the loco dusted off and pretty too. Then packing totes may continue









I'll try to remember posting an update tomorrow night. 
Hopefully I won't have to run to Mom in laws to help her up and check on her. I lost a couple hours tonight when she called to 
tell me she had fallen and Deb was at work and could I come up and help her get back off the floor. I guess I'll have to take her to the 
doctor tomorrow afternoon to get checked out. 


Good news is, my train runs well now on battery power








Conversion almost complete.

Rocky


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Please DON't bring any pets here.


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty I think Rocky said the cat would be staying in his truck.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

And our dog, when he is here, will jump on the side of the car or truck and scratch it up. 
once, the only time I allowed it, they still let it out to run and eat etc. 
I had a guy bring a small poddle w/o asking and that dog almost got eaten if I had not saw it and got to ( our older German sheperd)Angel before she did. 
sorry. I personally hate seeing animals fight, and so I won't allow even the chance for it to happen.


----------



## GN_Rocky (Jan 6, 2008)

Well, Hmmmm. I understand and I will have to see if he can stay at the hotel then while I am there at the "Party". 
If not, this might not work out for me. 

I guess what unsettles me is because someone else was STUPID, it wrecks it for anyone else







I will have to think about this one for a bit. 
Folks DO need to respect the host. I've only sunk a couple hundred dollars so far for the battery conversion, so I would not be losing much if I don't come. 

I am concerned about dogs jumping up on my truck though too. If there is a cat smell with no cat in it, would they still jump on it ??? 

I will talk to the hotel and see if he can stay there during the event. He's good about not clawing furniture.
Hopefully this works out. If not, I guess I'll have to cancel reservations and stay home.

Not trying to be a problem, It's just my cat is getting old like me and I'm like his security blanket. 
I would not forgive myself if he would quit eating and passed away if I was gone for a week if I left him home.
He travels with me when I travel. I didn't think that it would cause a problem.
I guess it did, sorry for the trouble. I will call the hotel and see what they say.
Then I'll go from there. Let's hope it'll work out, I'm AM really looking forward to coming









Sorry Marty








Rocky


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

No , what is unsettling for me, is folks plan to bring their pets and set the conditions without even asking first. 
I would never think of bring my pet anyplace with me, even if they were good, well behavied. Our cats have been inside for 3 or 4 days at a time. with food and water and lived. 
Besides, I have asked my neighbor to come and let Max out in the AM and put him away at PM. 

sorry, I love pets. 
We even have club members who have great pets who visit other homes. PS. I will have alot of people nicely try to force my hand this weekend. Can I have a better table, OH, please, let me run your best engine. Just go a little cheaper or I will buy it elsewhere.
Love to see ya Rock.


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Velly re-veeealing ideas and thoughts here Marty!!! THX for div-vulging them... 

I'm actually taking notes for a future time when I can have large groups show here... 

I can see why so much can get out of hand, silly people anyways!!! 

.... send more robots, eh!! 

Leave your pets at home, ... 
Bring your own motive power,.... 
take a number, wait in line 
first come, first served!! 

So much tooo 'member too! 
Hope I get it wright someday!! 

You can do it Marty, how 'bout next year... the year after , Ok 

Relax & have some fun too Marty!! You can run the BEST loco you have, OK by ME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Dirk ( what happened to buddy Eric...mmmm,... lost at work? )


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

I leave My many cats at home for days on end also!!! lots of extra food and extra water is all it takes...fresh air indoors as required depending on time of year is all... so it will not get hot, (but I don't get away in the summer ever for long anyways ) too many items to take care of, so I go when it is cooler.. 

Smaller cats stay indoors to be safe from coyotes.... 

Older ones fend for themselves out doors with extra food and water and chase off the coyotes, that's all.. 

Works out well !! 

Dirk


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm not tring to be a pain, but if 3 people show up with animals, our 80 pd dog, two cats and kids who don't know or like animals, then I'm forced to deal with it. 
where do I draw the line. 
end of story.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

It's your place Marty, your rules should be followed. Plain and simple.


----------



## GN_Rocky (Jan 6, 2008)

I can't believe that this "Pet" issue is still coming up.
I applogised and made arrangements to leave him at the hotel. But it seems that wasn't good enough. Believe me - It will NOT happen again !!!!
To see this latest post about No pets, just rubs salt into the wound









But that's not the real problem.

It was just strike one and I was fine with leaving Rominov at the hotel.

Yesterday morning we got the call from my brother inlaws wife that Deb's mom was having problems breathing and to get there right away. 
She thought she needed to go to the hospital. Good thing we took her, we almost lost her in the ER.
Please keep in mind yesterday was also Deb's B-day too.
Well they found that Helen (deb's) mom was suffering from "A-fib" (Articular fiberlation ) and her heart was beating irregularly from 38 to 180 bpm.
It got real bad and they had the crash cart at the bed there in the ER. They did manage to get it lower, but still not regular rythem. She was admitted to the hospital.

Today they are going to do a proceedure to first see if there is any blood pooled around her heart from this A fib condition. 
If that's negitive they are going to "shock" her heart to get it back to normal. All this of course will be with her sadiated (sleeping).
There are several dangers that could Happen during this proceedure.

We were at the hospital all day and part of the night until after 10 PM.
This was Strike two.

When we got home, I found out that my cat has hurt his leg somehow. I need to get him into the vet.
Strike three.

I'm wiped out and worse, I'm not ready to come (packed up).
I'll have to pass on this event. God doesn't want me to come for some reason









I was REALLY looking forward to coming to and spent all that time and money to upgrade my Mountain and bought a new large tool box and some new tools too.

Literally, I'm just crushed by all of this and it will never happen again too (Marty's event)









I had folks bringing things to the event for me to buy and/or pick up.
Also had a bunch of stuff to bring to sell at my great low prices with no shipping

I have had to cancel my reservations this AM too









I think when I go to the Hospital to be with Deb during Helen's proceedure (she's already there) 
I may talk with someone about depression, cause that's where I'm at.

Sorry folks, I can't come. I tried, but I stuck out with bad luck









Rocky

ps. would someone Tell Robby D that I tried to call him this AM, but missed him Thanks.


----------



## tj-lee (Jan 2, 2008)

Rocky, 

Hang in there. I've done the cardio-reversion shock thingy twice and will be doing it a third time soon due to A-Fib and I'm still kicking. Main danger is blood clots so if the scan is clear (not a pleasant procedure but doable) it should be fine. 

Best, 
TJ


----------



## jbwilcox (Jan 2, 2008)

I have a similar condition called Atrial Flutter. It is an abnormal heart beat but an organized one. My heart rate is about 38-40 all the time. 

I just finished wering a Holter Monitor and will be going back for more diagnostic tests to see if I need a Pacemaker. I actually feel fine most of the time and would not have known about this condition if I had not scheduled a routine EKG before I was going to participate in an extremely strenuous outing with our church. We pushed Handcarts for 5 days through the 100 degree heat and hills and snd of Eastern Washington. I did fine and only found about the At Flutter after I got back from the trip.

John


----------

